# Lighting controversy



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok I have a 29 gallon that I'm getting ready to turn into my first planted tank (I've had regular freshwater fish for the past 16 years so I'm not a newbie, but I definitely don't know much about planted tanks!). First off, here are the plants I'm looking at, but haven't decided anything yet:
Crypt wendtii
Corkscrew Val/regular Val
Dwarf hairgrass
Baby tears
Anubias barteri
Java fern
Java moss
Water wisteria
Giant hygro
Hygrophilia polysperma
Crypt spiralis
Anubias congensis

Here's when the conflicting advice I've been getting comes in:

This is the first light I had picked out (3.3 wpg):
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-30-T5-HO-Aqu...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c19b2423

And this is the one I was recommended to have (.8 wpg):
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209809/i/1/product.web

I would like to have the light right on the tank (not hanging or anything), and I will be having DIY CO2, and my filter is a Rena Canister XP2.

So, which light is the correct one? They're both T5's, so I was told the wpg rule doesn't apply to these? Help! Thanks!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

ugh... okay first one is way too much, and is a very cheap (risky) unit IMO. Second one is a little week. 

I would suggest this one. 

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_190&products_id=1413

Or call and inquire on the price for a single 24 watt fixture. Both will work, the high powered one will give you more options but will be more challenging to run with DIY CO2.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know about lights, but I would get the Barter's Anubius. They grow well and all of my fish hide underneath the leaves at different levels. I've made cuttings of mine (5 from one plant at once!) and they're all putting up new leaves constantly! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok thanks! I live right by the headquarters of aquariumplants.com so I should be able to get my substrate, ferts and plants from there without having to pay shipping charges.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea, the first light is definately too bright (and if it is really cheap, I agree, it's pretty risky.) And yea, .8 wpg is too little. Right now i'm housing java fern, water wisteria, hornwort, and amazon swords (one other plant; don't know what it's called  ) and i have a light fixture (if i remember correctly) rated at about 1.7 wpg. All of my plants are growing splendidly. Btw the water wysteria is AWESOME! It grows really well if it has enough light and it is very easy to take clippings from if you want. The only thing is that the leaves are really fragile and if your not careful they will break off and float around the surface of your tank, making one great big salad. I learned that the hard way  but if your careful with the plant, it is really fun to keep. Its also look so unique, I would recommend it.
EDIT:: I believe the wpg rule applies to flourescent but i don't know about T5's


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

If I do get the one from ebay, I'll only use 2-3 bulbs (First I have to see if the light will run with only a few fixtures being used. I will also keep looking...I think around a 60 watt light would be the best.


----------

